# BLD trainer app



## DeltaWhy (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm trying to learn M2 and 4BLD this summer (I currently use Old Pochmann with color-pair memo). I made a little tool to help practice letter-piece mappings, letter-pair to image mappings, etc. It's pretty basic right now - press spacebar, click, or tap to get a new random card from the set. You can also set a BPM to use it as a metronome. It's harder to explain than it is to use, check it out and tell me if it's useful or what I should add.

http://deltawhy.me/bldtrainer/


----------



## ShadowCubing (Dec 8, 2018)

I know that this is like, really late, but I think it would be cool if you added a test to the end of it, so basically you could memorize the sequence it gives you, then test yourself you make sure you know it, it would also be nice if you could go backward in the sequence to check that you have everything, but, there aren't any tools for this kind of thing, so really, I appreciate it.


----------

